# Coolink Corator DS



## pantherx12 (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone remember the news story posted up awhile back?





seems the gapless DHT they use is good stuff

http://translate.google.com/transla...rclock.com/Coolink_Corator-DS.htm&sl=de&tl=en

Use the arrows to navigate through the review, using jump to will break the translation.


The thing is 2c behind the slightly larger noctua cooler which also costs a lot more.******

Not bad!


****** Only according to this review, they're is quite a lot of reviews on this cooler now, be sure to google for more before making a purchase : ]


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2010)

nice looking cooler! can you do a 3 fan setup on it?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 4, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> nice looking cooler! can you do a 3 fan setup on it?



Grab some rubber bands or cable ties my friend!


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 6, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Grab some rubber bands or cable ties my friend!



Hell by the looks of it, some long paper clips might do the trick. Pretty much what the factory clips look like 

So what is the USD price tag on that?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 9, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> Hell by the looks of it, some long paper clips might do the trick. Pretty much what the factory clips look like
> 
> So what is the USD price tag on that?




No idea, just whack it into the search on newegg and some other big sites : ]


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 9, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> No idea, just whack it into the search on newegg and some other big sites : ]



Just checked Google Shopping and didn't get any results.


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 9, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> No idea, just whack it into the search on newegg and some other big sites : ]





Kantastic said:


> Just checked Google Shopping and didn't get any results.



Apparently isn't available here, and I don't feel like paying to get it imported lol If I had the money for that I'd just get a better one like a TRUE or something


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 9, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> Apparently isn't available here, and I don't feel like paying to get it imported lol If I had the money for that I'd just get a better one like a TRUE or something




Its better then the True by the way.

True is overrated IMO had the True 120 EX and was completely underwhelmed by its performance.

My xigy 1283 was nearly as good and cost half as much ( and it came with a fan)


But that's a shame you can't get the thing in the US : [


Over here it retails for £49.99 ( same price as thermalright ifx-14 which comes with no fan and the coolink outperforms it) Compared to the Noctua DH-14 ( Current best aircooler you can buy) which retails for £75 ( the Coolink is only 1 c behind this cooler)

The Noc cooler is epic by the by here's one in someones rig


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 9, 2010)

LMAO Geeze That's a cooler for sure 

Yea Tagan is hard to find here too :\ There were 2 on eBay but one was missing like 1/2 the cables -_- I've been searching high and low for PSUs but not having much good luck there, sadly my non-existent budget can't fit much, but I'm keeping my eye on eBay for everything haha Even debating getting a server Hot-Swappable PSU and soldering on all my own wires  Just because they're cheap and I know it'd be reliable.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 9, 2010)

XD

The corator is only a wee bit smaller






The top end air coolers are an insane kinda big ha ha



managed to find another review where it doesn't quite match the noc but still, beats everything else but the noc






*

source*


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 9, 2010)

That one looks much more reasonable though. I never even upgraded to the better stock heatpipe S939 cooler, so I've never gotten to experience a really BIG cooler. The biggest one I've seen so far is actually the stocker that came in my neighbors Hewlett-Packard S754 Sempron 3100+, which is bigger than my S939 that came with the X2 3800+ heh 

Makes me wonder why they haven't gone from the typical fins to what you see on radiators. Seeing as they are trying to do their best for disrupting airflow (making it turbulent) like what that Carator appears to be doing with those dimples.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 9, 2010)

I've always wondered why they don't zigzag the fins as well, it would add so much more surface area in the same space.


----------



## mav2000 (Mar 9, 2010)

Just finished testing the coolink with two fans on either side of the first tower near the ram....had to use rubber bands to keep the fans in place....did quite decent for the price, but was around 3 degrees of the Venemous with the same configuration.


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 9, 2010)

What were your temps with 1 fan and 3 fan?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 9, 2010)

mav2000 said:


> Just finished testing the coolink with two fans on either side of the first tower near the ram....had to use rubber bands to keep the fans in place....did quite decent for the price, but was around 3 degrees of the Venemous with the same configuration.




Yeah the Venomous is pretty insane though, 75lb of pressure you know that's gona be a perfect contact point


----------



## mav2000 (Mar 12, 2010)

http://www.techreaction.net/2010/03...r-ds-cpu-cooler-shootout-on-the-am3-platform/

Take a look...the nhd14, TRUE revc and the Cogage will be added to this.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 12, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> XD
> 
> The corator is only a wee bit smaller
> 
> ...



That link you posted for temps is very misleading, in fact by that set of numbers your cooler is almost a full 10 degrees hotter than said Noctua when both coolers are tested out of the box. Not a good cooler IMHO.


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 12, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> That link you posted for temps is very misleading, in fact by that set of numbers your cooler is almost a full 10 degrees hotter than said Noctua when both coolers are tested out of the box. Not a good cooler IMHO.



Adding 2 more fans helps though apparently and then with just strapping on 2 fans (which most folks will have around) you have to factor in the price difference between them. Wouldn't that really even up the playing field? I mean, that is still depending on what exactly the DS pulls off for temps with tri fan.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 12, 2010)

Just an observation, 10*C out of the box is well worth a bit more out of my wallet.


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 12, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Just an observation, 10*C out of the box is well worth a bit more out of my wallet.



For me it depends on the cost because I'm broke as hell :\ I can't even get a PSU or CPU for my AM3 upgrade right now 

Thought also it boils down to if that review results can be trusted, ya know?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 12, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> That link you posted for temps is very misleading, in fact by that set of numbers your cooler is almost a full 10 degrees hotter than said Noctua when both coolers are tested out of the box. Not a good cooler IMHO.




But if you consider a true just out the box gets beaten by most other air coolers, it doesn't come with a fan at all after all 

Lots of other factors to consider when buying cooling .

General relative performance to other coolers
Price/ performance ratio
Size-weight/ performance ratio


The Noc is pimp daddy not going to argue with that  but it is rather expensive.

At the moment if I was to pick up an air cooler I'd get the Tuniq Tower Extreme as its on sale @ ebuyer  35 quid was 50 XD


I would love to see a revision of the corator with some different fin lengths ( maybe 30mm wide and 32mm wide alternating) to add cheap airflow breakup ( like the noc does by having jaged edges) and also another 2 heatpipes.

I really think the base has some potential you see : ]


----------



## mav2000 (Mar 12, 2010)

This is a part of the noctua stable as well....its owned by noctua and thats why the similarities.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 12, 2010)

mav2000 said:


> This is a part of the noctua stable as well....its owned by noctua and thats why the similarities.




Really?


Why don't they mention that on their website?

Saying they're owned by Noc would probably boost sales after all 

http://www.coolink-europe.com/en/firma.html


Also Remember Thermalright came out with the dual tower design first. ( or at-least before Noctua)


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 12, 2010)

As an owner of the Tuniq, make sure you buy a better fan as well. The one I recieved was poo on the stocker, didnt get what I would call satisfactory temps until I slapped in the Scythe Jyuni.

I get your point but think of this, I have 2 38mm, 3000RPM fans that I have strapped to my NOC, and it takes stock numbers down by 7*C, but I wouldnt use those numbers to show you, as it isnt the way its made to be used

Point being with a ton of fans sitting around my house, the right combination of them and a cooler, I can MAKE any cooler look as good as a Noc.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 12, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Point being with a ton of fans sitting around my house, the right combination of them and a cooler, I can MAKE any cooler look as good as a Noc.



Precisely how I do things too 

Cheers for the tip , gota say I rarely use stock fans on anything, I'm fussy 

Hell I'm disappointed by my 5770 because my choice of after market cooling is limited XD


----------



## mav2000 (Mar 12, 2010)

Its like cogage and thermalright...the lower end line up.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 13, 2010)

mav2000 said:


> This is a part of the noctua stable as well....its owned by noctua and thats why the similarities.





mav2000 said:


> Its like cogage and thermalright...the lower end line up.



You are on the right page but you arent fully correct in your statement.

Kolink is the OEM who makes both Noctua and Coolink coolers. I would by no means call it Noctuas budget brand.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 13, 2010)

not quite there either sneeky XD

( someone else will correct me further I bet to carry on the trend!)

"Coolink is a brand of the Kolink International Corporation and stands for an effective conjunction of no-frills performance, excellent quality and attractive pricing. Coolink - the direct link to affordable high-end cooling!"

Seems Coolink is owned by Kolink rather then Kolink just being an OEM for them.


Could just be wrong in my interpretation of course, but it does imply that Kolink own the brand with that statement me thinks.



Kolinks site website confirms the wording 

http://www.kolink.com.tw/index.php?page=4


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 13, 2010)

Kolink is the OEM and major name on both companies, they are tied together, but to say Coolink is Noctuas budget brand just isnt true.

Koling had the rights to build both sets of coolers, but no where does it state that one is the generic, while the other is for leetists.

Info I recieved was directly from my Noctua Representative, and I guarantee he knows more on this than either of us, thats why I sent the mail when mav2000 posted

I guess I see it this way. I have seen that this is a cheaper cooler, and that it is Noctuas budget company, and all that jazz.
As I stated before, by the chart in this thread, the coolink is 10*C behind the Noctua, and at a price difference here of $20 between the two. ($89 for the Noc and $69 and some change converting the euro's in the OP link to USD.) Not to mention the DS isnt in the states, so effectively on this side of the pond the DS will cost me more for less performance to get one to my door, if I were to actually buy it.

In conclusion, how in any way shape or form is it a deal to get this cooler over the D14?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 13, 2010)

Think you misunderstood me there fella.

Noctua use them as an OEM, I.E they send of designs and get them made.

Coolink is Kolinks retail brand, I.E they're own


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 13, 2010)

we both may be right in some fashion, let me edit this post with a quote.....

My email sent to noctua:

"Maybe you can help me.
I see online someone is claiming that Noctua is making coolers for Coolink, specifically the Corator DS.
Is this true?"

Noctuas response:

"It wouldn't be correct to put it this way. It's by no means a secret that Noctua is the result of a cooperation between Rascom and Kolink though, and Coolink is Kolink's retail brand. So Kolink is in charge of the manufacturing of both Noctua and Coolink products and obviously, there's a very close cooperation between Rascom and Kolink. All this is clearly stated on our website."

So by that statement Noctua should be seen as Kolinks offshoot not the other way around. I am fighting the fight for calling either of them the others shadow cooler.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 13, 2010)

But Noctua as Austrian.

They're just using them as an OEM service as I said.


Click the link I posted a little up fella all becomes clear.

Noctua are a partner and Coolink are Kolinks very own retail brand : ]


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 13, 2010)

yes so by that statement, that would make Noctua the knock off cooler, as Kolink is the OEM with their own brand being Coolink, not the other way around as mav2000 posted about.

Oh and "fella" all the same information can be found at Noctua's site as well.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 13, 2010)

No it would not.

It means Noctua pay Kolink to make their coolers.

Its outsourcing is all.

I imagine they also talk to Kolink about potential designs etc too hence why they're described as partner.

OEM does not always mean they just buy a design and Rebrand it.

Apple has an OEM in china after all, doesn't make Apple products knock offs of anything.


Also sorry if you don't like being called fella, mind if I type S.P for shorthand instead?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 13, 2010)

point being is mav2000 said Noctua owned them all which isnt true. That is where my original comment was directed and still stands. Noctua owns Noctua coolers, and has nothing really to do with Coolinks cooler production, other than ideas they may share.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 13, 2010)

Ha ha ha XD

Seems I've been disagreeing about nothing then.

I completely agree, seems I just got my wires crossed somewhere!

Sorry


----------

